# Muskie help.



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm new to fishing for muskie and i need some advice. I have watched every video and read every post/article i can find that deals with catching this species with little to no help. My two main concerns are: 1. Lure selection and 2. Presentation. What three lures and colors do you recommend and how do you recommend fishing them? P.M.s are fine if you would rather not share your information with the world wide web.
Thank for your help,
BigFishHunter (aka Dale).


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a good old Mepps #5 Muskie Killers. Just cast and retrieve near where they may be waiting , like downed trees, logs., etc. Try different retrieve speeds etc.
Daredevle's work.
Johnson Silver Minnow Spoons work too.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

If I could only have 3 lures. Hell hound in perch. Black double cowgirl w1ith silver blades. Firetiger stalker 6".


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the lure advice. I will have to pick some up when i get the chance. There is one other thing i'm having trouble find and that is a good rod for a reasonable price. I would prefer under $100 but if that's not possible i might go a little over. What rod have you had the best results with? By this i don't mean number of fish caught i mean the way it handles fish and lures and the way it feels.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you're on a budget then these 7 foot rods will do you just fine. In the spring they usually go on sale for $40.00. 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-2011-Graphite-Series-Muskie-Rods/product/44305/

Do you have a boat? Do you prefer to cast or troll. If you have a boat and are open to trolling, I'll give you some basics to get you started that should put fish in the boat.

1. Musky Mania Lil Ernie - get a bright one (firetiger) and a natural one like Walleye, Natural perch is a good color too.
2. Tackle Industries Super Cisco - get a bright one and a natural color.
3. Tuff Shad - get a bright one and a natural colored one.

Troll these baits with one right in the prop wash about 10-20 feet back. Run one back about 40-60 feet. Run 3-4 mph on your favorite lake. Fish on!

Be sure to have some long handled heavy duty pliers. It's a very good idea to have at least two on the boat. Also, have heavy duty hook cutters. You WILL need them at some point to free a fish. Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres no specific "magical" baits that are going to help you catch more fish. Although there are ads and promotions out there which certainly make you think that way!

Lure selection and presentation depend primarily on where you plan to fish and how. NOBODY can answer those two things for you accurately without you supplying some essential/critical items which determine your personal style. There are so many factors that come into play when it comes to your success....everything all the way down to the type of line you plan on using. Therefore, IMHO, this question is very broad and vast and virtually impossible to accurately answer for you in order for the replies you get to hold validity.

Now I do know this for a fact....Time, persistance, confidence, learning from mistakes and paying attention to details will all increase your success in muskie fishing!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

How about a good coated net. IMO one of, if not the most important tool a guy can have for when that fish finally hits, and it will


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm using 50lb power pro and i will be trolling and casting when i go out to see what the fish are looking for. My first trip will be to salt fork in a few weeks on my buddies boat. Thanks for the advice that i have received and might receive in the future. I will let you know how it goes once i make it out.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> How about a good coated net. IMO one of, if not the most important tool a guy can have for when that fish finally hits, and it will


A good net is very valuable. Don't buy a cheap net at a place like Meijers. Yes, I've had a muskie snap one. Fish was fine. Should have seen the guy's face at Meijers when we returned it. "The hell did you guys catch? Jaws?". Fun times.

My advice is to read, read, read. When you go out have a little "area" to work with on your boat. Have your wire cutters, pliers, gloves (if you wish), camera, scale, tape measure, whatever all out and ready to go. Nothing worse than having a 40"+ fish with teeth thrashing about near the boat and you can't find the pliers. 

Read up on how to properly hold a muskie as well. Holding them upside down by the tail.....doesn't count as "correct". Seen it done by a friend, pissed me off. Hold it correctly and both you and the fish are safe.

Edit: Sorry, forgot your original question. My baits are:

1. Husky Jerk (HJ12) - Fire Tiger or Black
2. Inline Spinner (whatever brand you like) - Silver blade/neon green skirt or copper blade/black skirt
3. Super Cisco - Chrome Perch, Camo Crappie, Super Clown (believe it or not, buddy caught one on a Pinky). 

Those are what have produced the most for me, from top to bottom. In the past 1.5 years I've been through about 5-6 HJ12's, the muskie broke them to the point they were salvageable. 

Be prepared. Losing a $15-$30 lure sucks! Muskie fishing is very expensive but can be done on a budget if you shop well. My muskie rod/reel cost me under $100, hasn't failed me in over 20 muskie caught on it. My $25 rod/reel didn't fail with 4 muskie all over 40".


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't caught any decent musky or pike since a trip up in Canada 25 years ago. I really haven't targeted them, since they are not prevalent in the area I live in (Cincinnati). I went to Caeser's Creek a few years ago, but had no luck while fishing for them in limited time.

Now that the weather is getting cooler, I want to ask if there are places to fish for musky at CC from shore? Just a simple yes or no, I am not asking for specific locations. If you don't think it is reasonable to make a trip to CC to fish for musky from shore, than please just be honest with me. I do not have a boat, so fishing from shore is all I can do. If anyone else can suggest another place where I can fish for musky from shore, then please do that. Once again, I do not ask for any specific locations, just general places that a person can fish for muskies (or pike) from shore and have a fair chance of catching something. Any help would be appreciated. I will accept PMs if you feel it is necessary.

Right now I am getting my wife and son introduced into lure fishing. Until now, they have been content with hanging waxworms from small hooks under floats to tagert sunfish. We have been fishing the GMR with small crankbaits, and that has led to both of them showing more interest in doing more of that kind of fishing. I remember some of the great fights I had with the large pike in Canada, and someday I would like to come close to matching that again without chartering a plane up there to do it again. Can I get any tips from guys who know the local lakes and rivers and maybe share some of that with my family? I know I would have them "hooked" for life after that...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

E Lin, a boat is always helpful since it can take you to the fish instead of waiting for the fish to come to you. I have a fishing barge, but bought kayaks so I could fish year round, get into tighter cover and get in/out faster.

Give a tin boat with 9.9 OB some consideration.

But to answer your question, you don't have to have a boat.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

E_Lin, There are lots of access points to CC for the bank fisherman. If you look at a map of the lake, there are lots of old road beds that end at the lakes edge and you might want to try the tailwater from the dam. There are a few deeper pools between the dam and the LMR that have been known to hold some muskies.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I think I tried one of those places last time I was there.
It may have been too hot, or maybe they just weren't there...
No boat in my future at all, shorebound by economics.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> E Lin, a boat is always helpful since it can take you to the fish instead of waiting for the fish to come to you. I have a fishing barge, but bought kayaks so I could fish year round, get into tighter cover and get in/out faster.
> 
> Give a tin boat with 9.9 OB some consideration.
> 
> But to answer your question, you don't have to have a boat.


What's the difference between a fishing barge and a Pontoon? From my perspective a Pontoon would be difficult to fish from.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm certain it would be difficult for some, but not everyone. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldnt waste my time bank fishing for muskie at CC. I would stick to pan fish and bass.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I try and run 4 baits at different depths, catch one and then I run about the depth of the lure that caught the fish
I will use different colors but try to match the color I caught the fish on too
My most productive lure this year has been a Sledge and I only caught one on a Sledge last year


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Are you trolling that sledge? I have one I throw, but never tried trolling it. How deep do those run?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

MuskieWolverine said:


> Are you trolling that sledge? I have one I throw, but never tried trolling it. How deep do those run?


Yep I toll it mostly, I run 43' to 50' of line out and it probably runs about 6' deep
The other guys on here can answer the depth better as they know what they are doing 
But I had a few old timers tell me the sledge is running about 6' deep with 45' of line, the line is #50 braided if that helps you


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Three lures:
8" jointed believer
Depthraider
Black/ Orange Lindy hotspot bucktail spinner or Buchertail or Windel's spinner.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you don't mind a lure suggestion from a bass fisherman....... I've caught a lot of muskie while bass fishing using a 1/2 oz. double willow leaf spinner bait. I make my own spinner baits and I use two #4 nickel blades with a shad color pattern skirt. I use .040 wire for the baits, and while I have never lost a fish because the wire broke, I will say that they absolutely destroy the bait. As far as presentation, I either burn them up high near the surface along weed edges, or bump them through the deep ends of lay down trees. One thing that seems to trigger a lot of the toothy beasts is after bumping what I think is the last branch I'll sweep the rod up hard and then kill it and let it fall. I actually catch more muskie at West Branch on a spinner bait, than I do bass.


----------

